# Best WING handlebars w/ SRAM hoods??



## RoadBikeVirgin

I'm most interested in a smooth transition between the bar and the hood, as I'll be doing MOSTLY long distance rides and need the most comfortable setup 

I'm interested in the K-Wing bars by FSA per the tons and tons of reviews I've read, but my LBS doesn't carry that particular handlebar. I'm bringing my bike in this weekend to figure out the dimensions I'll need so I don't know those numbers ATM.

All thoughts welcome :-D Also, if you have a wing bar you like with SRAM hoods, a close up image of the transition would be great 

-Chris

K-Wing









K-Wing compact


----------



## capt_phun

The FSA bars are nice. I don't use the wing bar, just the Omega Comact bar & you can get a nice smooth transition to the hoods. A buddy has the wing bar & its the same transition, just his has the flattened top which he likes & i don't.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

capt_phun said:


> The FSA bars are nice. I don't use the wing bar, just the Omega Comact bar & you can get a nice smooth transition to the hoods. A buddy has the wing bar & its the same transition, just his has the flattened top which he likes & i don't.


I went for a quick, cheap solution on my Synapse a few months back because I wanted to go wing - I bought the Easton EC30 wing for thirty bucks. FYI I have Shimano hoods on that bike.

I'm building a CAAD9 with Rival, and I was just hoping to get some specific reviews and possibly images of different wing handlebars with SRAM hood. That could really make or break a long ride


----------



## rhauft

Easton EC90 Aero bars - "best bar ever" (at least it works for me)
































:thumbsup:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Thanks for the response.

FYI that is a BEAUTIFUL bike! Someday.....


----------



## rhauft

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thanks for the response.
> FYI that is a BEAUTIFUL bike! Someday.....


you're most welcome (it rides even better than it looks) :ihih:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

rhauft said:


> you're most welcome (it rides even better than it looks) :ihih:


Are those bars comfortable in all three of the main grip areas?? I imagine most of my time would be spent on the hoods, but the other two areas could become quite important as well on my Reach the Beach (100 miles) and STP (2 days, 200 miles) rides


----------



## rhauft

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Are those bars comfortable in all three of the main grip areas?? I imagine most of my time would be spent on the hoods, but the other two areas could become quite important as well on my Reach the Beach (100 miles) and STP (2 days, 200 miles) rides


I run no spacers. This is my race bike. I spend a great deal of time in the drops and hoods and on top. I'd say an even 3-way split. This is by far the most comfortable bar I've ever used, especially in the drops. HTH YMMV


----------



## Mark H

Here are a couple of pictures of my K-wing + Red. I love the transition from the hoods to the bars. If you would like some better pictures just let me know.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Mark H said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my K-wing + Red. I love the transition from the hoods to the bars. If you would like some better pictures just let me know.


Your bike looks FANTASTIC and the hoods/bars look ridiculously comfy


----------



## Mark H

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Your bike looks FANTASTIC and the hoods/bars look ridiculously comfy


Thanks!!! :thumbsup: You will not be disappointed with K-wings and Red.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Mark H said:


> Thanks!!! :thumbsup: You will not be disappointed with K-wings and Red.


I actually ordered all Rival components, although I hear that the ergonomic are exactly the same between the Red and Rival shifters, so hopefully I'll be just as happy 

-Chris


----------



## -dustin

EC70


----------



## CHL

Chris:

Make sure that you try out both FSA K-Wing handlebars if you decide on purchasing either one. The compact and standard versions are very different.

I love the bend and reach of my compact FSA K-Wing. However, I prefer to the tops of my old standard K-Wing. The top of the compact version are not as wide as the standard version. In my opinion that reduced the vibration dampening quality of the bar. Having said that, they're both comfortable enough that I do not tape the top sections and no longer wear gloves.

CHL


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

CHL said:


> Chris:
> 
> Make sure that you try out both FSA K-Wing handlebars if you decide on purchasing either one. The compact and standard versions are very different.
> 
> I love the bend and reach of my compact FSA K-Wing. However, I prefer to the tops of my old standard K-Wing. The top of the compact version are not as wide as the standard version. In my opinion that reduced the vibration dampening quality of the bar. Having said that, they're both comfortable enough that I do not tape the top sections and no longer wear gloves.
> 
> CHL


I've been seriously considering the '08 K-wing (anatomical, not the compact one) in 44cm, and most likely taping just past the hoods with a thin handlebar tape (considering Fizik Microtex). I found them at an actual store online for $194. Cost for my LBS on the '09s (white) is something like 230 or 240. I think I might just make the leap 

-Chris


----------



## stevesbike

you can get the easton ec70 bar for a lot less - they have the flat, wing section. Personally, I think Easton does carbon components better than FSA (unidirectional CF with their CNT resin makes them stronger).


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

stevesbike said:


> you can get the easton ec70 bar for a lot less - they have the flat, wing section. Personally, I think Easton does carbon components better than FSA (unidirectional CF with their CNT resin makes them stronger).


The EC70 doesn't look nearly as comfortable to me:









Does anyone have experience with both? I have the EC30 winged bars already, and the transition from the hoods to the bar is not exactly what I'd call comfortable.


----------



## -dustin

that's an EA70.

EC70


----------



## cohiba7777

I went with an aluminum pair of ITMs - very light and quite comfy - will post a pic of them when I get home this week from b-trip.


----------



## mimason

3T makes the Ergonova egg shaped bar. You can get a very nice transition with them. I have the EC70 and prefer the 3T bar more but that has more to do with the shape of the drops.


----------



## uzziefly

rhauft said:


> Easton EC90 Aero bars - "best bar ever" (at least it works for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Is it just me or are those brake levers pointed waaaayy outwards? Are they that way?


----------



## rhauft

uzziefly said:


> Is it just me or are those brake levers pointed waaaayy outwards? Are they that way?


 Actually they are pointed "waaaayy" inwards, which is just the way I roll. Same way I set up my Campy hoods prior to the "leap". Works for me


----------



## cyclevt

*Another option*

I like these bars. They don't say FSA or Easton on them, but they are replicas of Stella Arruzza bars that go for $500-$600 (which is silly for a curvy plastic tube).

They are supper comfortable, fairly light and really really stiff.

Search EBay for Token handle bars.. there are also other clones. Really, most of them come from one of about 4 factories in China and/or Taiwan.

I will warn you, they are sized a little oddly. They are measured at the drops and are true to size, but at the tops, they are purposely a bit narrower. (i.e. the drops are flared out a bit)
They interface well with the SRAM brifters.... I got a 44c-c and they fit more like a 42/43 c-c at the tops. I wish I got a 46 c-c. 

If you need a little additional rise, go with the FSA k-wing. My merckx (in the picture) had them when I bought it, but they where 42c-c and actually more narrow than the current bars. However, the rise was nice.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

Sweet looking bike, cyclevt. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Snopro440

See if you can ride a pair, even for a test ride. I have 08 Wing Carbons (non-compact), and I am going to go back to round bars. I just feel more comfortable with them, but that is just me. I see why people like the wing bars though, they just aren't for me!!


----------



## 4l3x

rhauft said:


> Easton EC90 Aero bars - "best bar ever" (at least it works for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


so much red!!!!!


----------



## alias33

race x lite blade bars I love them, a five year warrenty doesn't hurt either!


----------



## robertburns3

This thread is very timely for me. 

My bike came with a FSA Gossamer anatomical handlebar with SRAM Rival.

I just cannot get the drop positon and the hood postion both comfortable. My big problem is when I am in the drops, I have to uncomfortably bend my wrist upwards to reach the levers. On the hoods, it is comfortablke, unless I slide the hoods down to make the drop reach better. Then the hoods are sloping downhill.

I thought the author of this thread might want to try before he/she buys. 

Anyone have a thought? I considered switching to a classic bend.


----------



## Dank

Easton makes nice baseball bats but not bars. Go with the FSA or 3T's...


----------

